

The Merge Fairy (Open Source): automated merging of revisions between Subversion branches - bfioca
http://thebogles.com/blog/svn-merge-fairy/

======
bfioca
I posted this because it's awesome, and I'm going to use it at RescueTime. But
also because I want someone to change the config format to YAML. :)

